# Container gardening in greenhouse.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have our seedlings coming up for greenhouse now.We decided not to plant on the borders this year.
Any suggestions on containers?
I'm thinking peat moss,sand,pine fines and maybe putting more pine fines in the bottoms .
Should I use perlite too?


----------

